

Mozilla's Lossy Compressed Image Formats Study - awrarl
http://people.mozilla.org/~josh/lossy_compressed_image_study_october_2013/

======
DiabloD3
I wish I knew what format HEVC-MSP was, I've never heard of it. I know HEVC is
H.265, but I'm not aware of a still image format coming out of that.

~~~
DiabloD3
Answered my own question:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Efficiency_Video_Coding#Ma...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Efficiency_Video_Coding#Main_Still_Picture)

